# BMW R 1200RT dies on long trips



## michael japan (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am writing for a friend, Shuhei, who is not so proficient in English yet. He is working on it. He has a BMW R1200RT which starts up fine and runs like a dream, but on highway trips after he reaches about 1 hour or more of travelling very often will slow down and die on him. After he waits a short time, it will start back up again and repeat the process. He has taken it to BMW and they say they don't know what it is. My next door is into bikes (BMotor/Ducati) and is somewhat of a mechanic and his first impression is that it is the ignition coil and a heat problem as it seems to happen after the engine gets hot. Any ideas or experiences on this?
Thank you so much.
Michael


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

A little more information would help. Year and mileage of the R1200. Describe more what happens when the engine "slows down and dies". When was the last time the fuel filter was changed? How long does he wait before the engine will restart (is it 15 minutes or is the engine completely cooling down)?


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

sound like it could also be a closed off fuel tank vacumn line, next time it dies have him pop the fuel tank lid and see if there is a rush of air into it


----------

